

Growing Pains for Deep Learning - davidiach
http://cacm.acm.org/news/188737-growing-pains-for-deep-learning/fulltext

======
nirai
interesting, FPGA was used to speed up bitcoin mining, outdating the use of
GPU - now it is coming to neural networks.

~~~
afsina
I think main advantage here is not the speed but power consumption and ease of
deployment (small form factor etc.). Also as mentioned in the article, they
can do a lot of customization there. Such as custom design floating point
units, lookup tables for sigmoid calculations etc.

~~~
reilly3000
Imagine 3-D printable hardware that is able to adapt to functional needs like
a lisp machine.

